# Centrelink



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

This message is to all new migrants/ expat seniors. 

Can anyone tell me what do we need to do for centrelink registration apart from registering online and getting a CAN number. I went to the centrelink office and it was a very bad experience with a very rude woman just printing a page out of their website and telling us, "you are not entitled for any benefits, none". Worst experience out of all the govt offices I have visited in Australia where people generally are quite nice and service with a smile.

So bottom, if anyone knows whats the process reg centrelink,please post it here. Also where do we see what we are eligible for?


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

Generally speaking Centrelink are quite possibly the most unhelpful government department in Australia even to Australian citizens. The few times I had the displeasure of having to deal with them they were less than pleasant. 

What kind of support were you looking to get? they really are quite inflexible if you don't meet strict criteria. Hope you don't mind me replying to your thread since I'm new to the site but I have lived in Australia for 25 years.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Well I just wanted to know if my online registration is the only registration I have to do. And also I wanted to find out what are the payments I maybe eligible for in the future or now.
Thanks for ur support, It was indeed a very bad experience and I would avoid it as much as possible in the future. Australia for 25 years, how come you have joined this forum now. Any requirements or just want to help out hapless new migrants like me .


Liekr said:


> Generally speaking Centrelink are quite possibly the most unhelpful government department in Australia even to Australian citizens. The few times I had the displeasure of having to deal with them they were less than pleasant.
> 
> What kind of support were you looking to get? they really are quite inflexible if you don't meet strict criteria. Hope you don't mind me replying to your thread since I'm new to the site but I have lived in Australia for 25 years.


----------



## Liekr (Nov 25, 2012)

I have lived in Australia all my life, my girlfriend lives in Canada so I joined to find out some information about possibly moving there at some point. Thought I would give some advice where I could help while I'm here. 

As for Centrelink once you have your CAN number that's all there is, however to get payments you pretty much need to be unemployed and pretty much broke... otherwise they don't want to know you really.

They really only help people who are living in poverty which is generally unemployed and students.


----------



## LaurenHumanServices (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi, my name's Lauren and I work for the Australian Government Department of Human Services in a team that responds to questions about Centrelink payments and services on forums like this one.

I’m sorry to hear that you’ve had some bad experiences with Centrelink to date, and I’m hoping this info will help.

As a new arrival, you may be eligible for some payments and services from the Australian Government. Which of these, depends on your residence status. The best place to find out more about this, is on our website: humanservices.gov.au/customer/themes/migrants-refugees-and-visitors

If you have any further questions about your eligibility for payments, call the migrants, refugees and visitors support line on 132 850 between Monday and Friday. To avoid wait times, the best time to call is just after 8am.

Hope that helps.


----------



## borntobeaussie (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks Lauren for your reply. I am sorry as I have no intention to bad mouth your organisation and I understand that Centrelink is doing very good work for Australian citizens and residents. Its just that the experience with one particular staff in one particular centre was really very discouraging. As I mentioned earlier, I have been to to a lot of govt agencies lately(including Medicare Australia, Immigration Australia etc etc) and everywhere I was treated with respect and served very nicely by the staff. They have even offered us practical tips which made our life easy in many cases. 
I had gone to centrelink in order to understand whether the registration process has any other steps or paperwork other than just acquiring a CAN number. I had tried calling the helpline but as you said, it was a very long hold time of around 20 minutes after which I gave up. 
Thanks for your reply and I am glad to note that the government wants to address the concerns of migrants like me who have no knowledge of the local systems and are in lookout for information to make their shift easier.


LaurenHumanServices said:


> Hi, my name's Lauren and I work for the Australian Government Department of Human Services in a team that responds to questions about Centrelink payments and services on forums like this one.
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that you’ve had some bad experiences with Centrelink to date, and I’m hoping this info will help.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2012)

Lauren whilst you're help is appreciated it would be more useful if you knew/told migrants that in fact unless they have children and qualifying income levels there is not much help available to migrants who are subject to a 2 year waiting period. 

Those with children can get family benefits & childcare which is assessed against your income and assets worldwide. 

Nothing else is available until the waiting period is finished and even then only to those who are in the most poverty with little assets, savings and income. 

If you don't have kids you do not need to go near centrelink. Otherwise it is all done online. Get your CAN, apply for family tax benefit online, get appointment in the post to go in to the office to prove identity & visa status. Get your benefit


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

All the information is readily available online. 

I found the Centrelink staff in Melbourne very helpful and had no issues at all dealing with them. I hope your experience is better next time. 

We were already aware that we wont be entitled to any benefits (apart from some negligible FTB) so I guess we didn't have many questions.


----------



## paki_migrant (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello,

I have a query regarding centre link payments. I have 2 sons (a 4 year and a 9 months old) and planning to migrate. I am looking for my options whether to go alone first or with family. I will have obviously have a tigth budget, so can any one please throw some light on what payments i may be eligible for and how much of them (the most important) immediately after landing.

Thanks


----------



## LaurenHumanServices (Nov 29, 2012)

paki_migrant said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a query regarding centre link payments. I have 2 sons (a 4 year and a 9 months old) and planning to migrate. I am looking for my options whether to go alone first or with family. I will have obviously have a tigth budget, so can any one please throw some light on what payments i may be eligible for and how much of them (the most important) immediately after landing.
> 
> Thanks


Hi, Eligibility for payments depends on visa types (and other general criteria) and as shel pointed out above, waiting periods may apply. You need to speak to one of our payment specialists as we can't give specific advice on forums. Contact 132 850 (if you're already in Australia) or check out our international phone contact details here: humanservices.gov.au/customer/contact-us/international-phone-numbers


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

hi all, a friend of mine is in Australia on 309 visa and he applied for a visa for his wife and kids and they got 100 visa. now before he brings them here, he wants to know whether his wife and kids will be eligible for centrelink benefits or not?


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Beee, 

I am confused. Your friend is in Australia on a 309 visa and sponsored his wife and kids on a 100 visa? That cannot be right (I think?) because the 309 is the provisional partner visa...

Anyway, even on a 309 certain child-related (tax) benefits are available (see childcare benefit and rebate). Childcare is expensive, though, so it will likely not cover all the costs but can help to allow the primary carer get back to work sooner. Head over to the mychild.gov.au homepage for details.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi Beee,
> 
> I am confused. Your friend is in Australia on a 309 visa and sponsored his wife and kids on a 100 visa? That cannot be right (I think?) because the 309 is the provisional partner visa...
> 
> Anyway, even on a 309 certain child-related (tax) benefits are available (see childcare benefit and rebate). Childcare is expensive, though, so it will likely not cover all the costs but can help to allow the primary carer get back to work sooner. Head over to the mychild.gov.au homepage for details.


hey espresso, 
i am pretty confused too. he says he applied for 309 visa for them but they got 100 instead, is that possible?
is it possible that his 309 has changed to PR after 2 years here? he got a medicare card so maybe his status is PR. i'm sorry for the confusion but he isnt very well-informed about visa status etc.
he has 5 kids so thats why he is worried whether it will be wise to bring em here on 100 or not.

this is not right though, how can he be on 309 then?


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

espresso said:


> Hi Beee,
> 
> I am confused. Your friend is in Australia on a 309 visa and sponsored his wife and kids on a 100 visa? That cannot be right (I think?) because the 309 is the provisional partner visa...
> 
> Anyway, even on a 309 certain child-related (tax) benefits are available (see childcare benefit and rebate). Childcare is expensive, though, so it will likely not cover all the costs but can help to allow the primary carer get back to work sooner. Head over to the mychild.gov.au homepage for details.


sorry my bad about the confusion.. the guy is on PR and he applied for 309 for his wife and kids but his wife and kids got 100 (which i think is PR). so can he get centrelink benefits now??


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2014)

If he has been resident for 2 years yes. Their are limited benefits for his wife if they break up or in 2 years. 

His kids cant claim anything, too young. 

They are entitled to family benefits, family tax benefit & childcare.


----------

